# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > MooTools >  تبدیل mootools 1.11 به mootools 1.4.5

## mostafa272

با سلام

کد زیر مربوط به یک منو آبشاری هست که با mootools 1.11 نوشته شده. می خواستم این کد رو به mootools 1.4.5 تبدیل کنم اما هیچ جا یه آموزش درست حسابی پیدا نکردم.

لطفا یکی از دوستان لطف کنند این کد رو برام به mootools 1.4.5 تبدیل کنند ممنون میشم

با تشکر


window.addEvent("domready",function(){



    Fx.Height = Fx.Style.extend({initialize: function(el, options){this.parent(el, 'height', options);this.element.setStyle('overflow', 'hidden');},toggle: function(){return (this.element.offsetHeight > 0) ? this.custom(this.element.offsetHeight, 0) : this.custom(0, this.element.scrollHeight);},show: function(){return this.set(this.element.scrollHeight);}});



    Fx.Opacity = Fx.Style.extend({initialize: function(el, options){this.now = 1;this.parent(el, 'opacity', options);},toggle: function(){return (this.now > 0) ? this.start(1, 0) : this.start(0, 1);},show: function(){return this.set(1);}});



    if($('login_wrap')){

        var ef = new Fx.Height($('login_wrap'), {duration: 200});

        $('login_wrap').setStyle('display','block');

        ef.hide();

        var opened = false;

        $('btn_login').addEvent("click", function(e){

            new Event(e).stop();

            ef.toggle();

            $('btn_login').innerHTML = (!opened) ? '<span>CLOSE LOGIN AREA</span>': '<span>LOGIN</span>';

            opened = !opened;

        });

    }



    if($('stylearea')){

        $A($$('.style_switcher')).each(function(element,in  dex){

            element.addEvent("click",function(event){

                var event = new Event(event);

                event.preventDefault();

                changeStyle(index+1);

            });

        });

        new SmoothScroll();

    }



    if($('bottom_wrap')){

        var max_height = 0;

        $ES('.users', $('bottom_wrap')).each(function(el, i){

            var chld = el.getChildren()[0];

            var h = chld.getSize().size.y - chld.getStyle("padding-top").toInt() - chld.getStyle("padding-bottom").toInt();

            if(h > max_height) max_height = h;

        });



        $ES('.users', $('bottom_wrap')).each(function(el, i){

            el.getChildren()[0].setStyle("height", max_height+"px");

        });

    }

});



function changeStyle(style){

    var file = template_path+'/css/style'+style+'.css';

    new Asset.css(file);

    new Cookie.set('gk20_style',style,{duration: 200,path: "/"});

    actual_style = style;

}

----------

